# GRAMS of protein per one large egg



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

This is something i always find my self trying to find out i think is maybe 3-4g tops does anyone actually know how much per egg (battery eggs)-(caged hens) :confused1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I always thought it was 6 grams per egg.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

it varies widely mate, because the size of eggs varies massively. You can't just tack a number on and expect it to be right for all eggs from different sources.

Forced battery eggs tend to be smaller, you are probably not far off for those, I have some jsut now and they are tiny!!!

But I get other ones from a wholesalers, and those are huge. I actually made a point of wieghing the white and yolk seperately from half a dozen, and taking an average. Those have 7.6g protein each, 4.4 in the white, 3.2 in the yolk. Average white wieght 40g, average yolk wieght 20g.

I always usually stick to these eggs from that supplier, and they are super consistent. Size 3 I think, but don't quote me.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

the large ones from aldi are around 7.5 - 8g protein per egg


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Battery eggs will be lower than the same size of a freerange egg.. on the pack of my eggs it says 12.4grams per 100g of eggs (these are medium size however)

Guessing 1 egg is half(ish that) so 6.2grams of protein for 1 medium free range, large is gonna be nearer 7, 7.2grams I would think.

Battery could be a whole lot less than those values.

Its impossible to say for sure, but between 5-7.5g would be my estimate


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

i use 6 as a general rule of thumb for a decent sized egg


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.eddieoneverything.com/lists/how-many-carbs-are-in-that.php

I find that page very helpful to use as a *guideline*


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

cheers guys


----------

